
Tree First Aid After a Storm - musha68k
https://www.arborday.org/media/stormrecovery/4_treefirstaid.cfm
======
pvaldes
Very good generic advice

Some species of trees (willows) can be chopped down to the soil and regrow
easily from roots. If needed the tree can be moved away some meters using a
sucker well placed to rebuild the main trunk. Some trees must be pruned in
special ways. Persimmons need an extra large stump in the pruned branches for
example (Cut at point B in fig D1 and left the tree alone. It will autoprune).
Often will be advisable to wait until winter before doing major tree surgery.
Plums and Peaches will prefer having surgery in summer or spring instead.

